# How do I delete a cload collection from my paperwhite 3?



## mbtaylor (Dec 11, 2015)

I wanted to reorganize the books on my paperwhite 3 so I reset it. (I'm thinking now, too late, that this was a probably a mistake.) I've started putting my books back on my kindle, but I'm unable to create a new collection with the same name as one I had before the reset. Kindle politely tells me that "A collection with the name you entered already exists in the Cloud. Please pick a different name." Well, I really don't want to use a different name.

I've read that collections are supposed to go away once they're deleted from any device, and that they automatically appear on all devices. But I've only got the one, and the old collections no longer exist on it and Kindle tells "No new items" when I try to 'sync & check for items'.

I've tried restarting the PW3, just in case. No luck...

In case it matters, nearly all my content was/is copied onto the device using Calibre.

Anyone know how I can either delete the collection from the cloud or download it to the device that create it?

Thanks...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When you're viewing the home page, switch to 'cloud' from 'device'.  And you'll see the ones you already have. If you select any one you want to get the star, then that collection will show on your device.


----------



## mbtaylor (Dec 11, 2015)

Yep, it was that easy. I had clicked 'Cloud' and looked at the collections at least twice before I posted and they weren't there. I'm guessing I was either too impatient (didn't give the device enough time to sync before I looked) or I looked before I synced and didn't look afterward (because, hey, I already tried that). <sigh/> Note to self: "Take a deep breath and wait before panicking...

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No worries . . . . it can take some time to get fully synced after a restart or factory reset.

Glad you got it sorted!


----------



## Dragondd (Dec 15, 2015)

All components that come into it, we have been content to have nothing much more fully than ever before.


----------

